# Amare creeping up on 20ppg mark for season, predict his final season average.



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

How high do you predict his final season totals to be? Will he break out beyond or hover at 20ppg with our current depth bringing in tons of double figure scoring from 6+ players?

Is 25ppg realistic? Might be a bit high expectations at this point, but theres still *many* games left to be played. Theres also a chance he could fall off.

edit: I'll also add, in Tonights Sac game I hadn't even realized he put up 20! It seemed like he was sitting for so long, so I mainly payed attention to everyone else's game. I looked at the end to see he had 20 pts and I was kind of shocked.


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

I think Amare can definately obtain 19-9-1.5 if he continues to play this way.

Whether or not he plays long enough to surpass those stats is up to D'Antoni. During the regular season, I think Amare will play just under 30 minutes per game to be on the safe side. That said, I'm expecting a huge playoff explosion on some poor fool.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The problem? for the Suns is that they are so balanced in their attack because Steve Nash likes to mix it up. So Amare will average around 20-22 points per game just because he won't get that many touches since the roster is truly 7 men deep


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I agree with the depth arguements but at the same time I think if he was able to play longer stretches right now he would and accordingly have a higher PPG. As the season goes on, and knock on wood he stays healthy, the knees should improve in stength and endurance so he should get that big pop back as well as play more.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

No more then 20, for many reasons stated above. The Suns have 5 players who can score 20-25+ on any given night, not like when the Suns only had JJ, Marion or Amare good for a 20 point night. They're realllly well balanced, scoring wise.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think 21-22 points a game, amare is a f'in beast.


----------

